# Center shot confused!



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

On my dxt the owners manual said 13/16 to center of arrow for center shot. Ok when I use my center shot tool or use the in line grip its no where near 13/16. How is everyone else finding the center shot .


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually eye-ball the string thru the center of my grip. This will get me very close to center for bare shaft paper tune. But I've been "eye balling" for 20+ years......ukey:


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

brace height said:


> I usually eye-ball the string thru the center of my grip. This will get me very close to center for bare shaft paper tune. But I've been "eye balling" for 20+ years......ukey:


So you just bare shaft to perfect bullet holes and call it good. I always do the bare shaft out to 20 yards and call it good. Right now my center shot is 9/16 to center of arrow.


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

Ther is so much that goes into tuning and everyone has there own ideas about ow far to take it. I get my bows to bare shaft paper tune and check with walkback/french tuning . This is good for me. Im not Levi Morgan, John Dudley, or a Tom Crowe (yet:smile

I firmly beleive an archer should be a creditable amount of time choosing and tuning his arrows. It's a package deal. 

An archer cant tune at a professional level if he cannot shoot at a professional level.

my .02

PS - Have you tried the bussiness card center shot method.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry not familar with the business card method thats a new one. My bare shaft fly good perfect bullet hole my broadheads group with my fletched arrows so I believe Im good. And my tune is only going be as good as my form.


----------

